# 2 boys left



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I have 2 boys left from Junebugs litter they are now going on 12 weeks had their first 2 puppy vaccines and 2 dewormings. These are 75% Anatolian and 25% Pyrenees.
Started with my chickens and have been in and out with the goats, still learning about hot wire fencing...


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

What happened to their tails?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't see any problem with their tails. The puppy in the back's tail can be clearly seen. The puppy in the front, his tail is blending into the gravel of the driveway.

Unless I'm seeing things that aren't there? (which is entirely possible!)


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

I can see two normal tails


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I got new glasses this morning ,now I can see both tails!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I wondered the same thing until I took a closer look. The near puppy has a black spot on his tail and the tail looks docked.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Is that fuzzball on the left already pretty serious? Maybe it's just the picture, but it looks like he was born with a pretty mean grin. Maybe it's just how dark his "eyebrows" are, but it's cracking me up. Cute little ankle chomper.


----------



## amospully (Jul 6, 2014)

Where r u located?


----------

